# Mathews Reezen 6.5 Review



## MULIES4EVER

Agree! I love mine. No regrets.


----------



## bossofduhwoods

*reez!!*

I also agree. its not as smooth as a drenalin but 20-30fps increase does have its cost. the valley w/the reez is solid tru 80%. I think its gettin a bad rap due to the monster press and the fact its a hi-end speedster w/ aggresive draw cycle. so what; go down 10#and enjoy it.b.b.


----------



## deadly

I liked the Reezen, but not as smooth as the DXT.

The new DXT(2009 increased 5 fps) is only 10 fps slower than the Reezen 7.0 and 15 fps than the 6.5. I went with the DXT because I do very little target shooting and love the smooth draw and the bow is plenty fast enough at my 30" draw.


----------



## jbuttolph

The reezen holds better on target than the DXT due to its longer riser and ATA. It is top heavy like you mentioned. Try a little shorter stabilizer and I think you will be surprised. You don't need as much weight out front on this bow. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## camoman73

Those speeds are impresive for the weight,and draw length. I shot the reezen 6.5 ,and also was wondering why so many people say it is a harsh drawing bow full of vibration. I liked the bow a lot.
I do not shoot one, but i would like to own one if the money was available to me. Maybee down the road a bit?


----------



## mmranch

*confused*

iam to a little confused by all the negatives ive been hearing from people on this bow. i went to bow shop with the idea was gonna shot a bowtech admiral and with all the positive reviews thought it was gonna be a easy decision but once i shot it was very let down by the rough draw cycle shot a reezen which i new very little about be a bowtech fan but once a shot the reezen was huge fan now i came home to research it.and cant believe all the bad press it is getting starting to think i should stay away from it.


----------



## deerhunter11

i shot my reezen for the first time today and i love this thing,im shooting a maxima hunter 250 with 100 grain tip at 66lbs at a wopping 316fps and im shooting the best groups ever,its quiet no vibration and is awsome all togather,i sold my dren to get this and boy am i glad,the bad reveiws i dont get,but this bow you need to shoot and then decide on your own.


----------



## loomis

*All i got to say is sweet*

True its a little top heavy but its all you want in a hunting bow,i have put a couple hundred shots through mine and love it,draw cycle not that bad,shot is dead in the hand,and accuracy busting nocks off like crazy,love mine.:darkbeer:


----------



## mikem0987

i have the 6.5 with about 700 arows through it and love it was top heavy but put sts on it balnced out perfect shot the monster and going to end up with it on the bow rack cant wait:star:


----------



## mudpup

I went to shoot it expecting another Black Max but I was pleasantly suprised. I liked the 6.5 better than the Monster.
I shoot the X Force but if I were in the market for another bow I would say the 6.5 would be at the top of my list.
I may put myself in the market without the wife knowing about it.


----------



## GorillaUSMC

...for me the toss up was between the Reezen 6.5 and Elite Z28. It was a hard decision. The Z28 has a good draw to it and a rock solid wall (mainly because of 2 cam stops)... I was in love with this bow. Over the weekend, i shot the Reezen and Monster... it's a good thing I didn't marry the z28... I loved the Reezen. It compared alot to the Switchback IMO. The Monster was by far faster than anything i've ever shot not using gunpowder. For me, the Reezen 6.5 was it, but in fairness I would have almost been as happy with the z28... One main factor for me was that the Reezen is gaining a rep as a damn good tack driver (and in the end... that's all that matters for me). There is a bit of vibration to the Reezen post shot, but mine doesn't have the Harmonic Stabilizer on the lower risor like it should (that will be fixed Thurs). I've yet to paper tune it, and suspect the rest is a hair off, but at 30yds, I'm shooting half dollar sized groups with three arrows consistently.

I dont know if anyone else has noticed but the draw weight feels light. My old bow is a '04 Martin Tracer LT that i upgraded, and pulls at 72#/29". My Reezen 6.5 is a 70#/29" and is maxed out. I'm actually curious to pull it with a scale because it feels like 60#... up until the last little hump at the end of the draw. Just curious if anyone else noticed this. Absolutely siked about this bow tho...


----------



## Arrowslinger72

I've been shopping for a new bow lately. I've shot both the reezen & monster. I did not really notice all the bad talk on either of these bows. I like them both. I also tried the Alfa 32, Bow Tech Admeral, & PSE X-force SS. I haven't made my mind yet. Still need to shoot them a few more times. Wish I could shoot them all side by side.


----------



## samapes

Heck, I didn't like the drw cycle so am sticking with my legacy. However if they built a 65% cam and got rid of the harsh drop off I think it would cost me about $850:shade:


----------



## chadster73

*My thoughts on Reezen...*

I was more impressed with the Monster than I was the Reezen. In my opinion with the "speed bow" draw cycles, if you were to order them w/65lb. limbs and shoot them between 62-65lb. draw weights... to me they feel almost like different bows and are so much nicer to shoot.
For now I'll stick with the S2 (Thank You Jesus I didn't get rid of this bow for one of the new ones)... and wait for a year to see if/when they refine and repackage them. My biggest complaint with the Reezen is the mushy back wall... kind of a disappointment in that regard.


----------



## ayreshead79

i have shot about 450 - 500 arrows threw my Reezen 6.5 and still can't feel the vibration that people are talking about. then again i also have put the harmonic dampner in the lower part of the riser. :thumb:

the only thing i am disappointed at is the speed that the rubber string surpressors wear out. i have shot my bow sicne dec. and replaced them once and about to replace them again.


----------



## walt pse

You don't get the vibration with the new harmonic stabilizer.Without it alot of vibration.The bow is fast and accurate.Should never have put the bow on the market without the harmonic stabilizer.Mathews shooters were use to shooting Drenalins and DXTs which are dead quiet and absolutely dead in your hand = bad press.Monster had the stabilizer on it when it hit the market.:darkbeer:


----------



## Teucer

*Reezen 6.5*

Fantastic bow, very accurate for a "speed bow". I put on an STS and the bow feels even better after the shot. You will not shoot a more comfortable, solid, accurate, easy to tune bow in my opinion. I do agree on the top weight, am going to try a short heavy stabilizer to balance the bow better.


----------



## Bodycarver

I shot the Reezen and was less then impressed. The draw cycle was not pleasant, and when shot it felt like holding a tuning fork in my hand. The vibration was horid. The Monster is just an overwieght and over bulky poor copy of the X Force. 
There are many bow brands out there that are way better in quality and way cheaper. Dont get sucked in by a Brand name. They are copying other Manufactures because they are falling behind in the times. 
The term "Catch Me if You Can" is no longer the case. They should now use the term "I've Fallin and I Can't Get Up".


----------



## Paul Walentowsk

BodyCarver,
Boy! You dont like Mathews very much what did they ever do to you? Mathews bows are no more expensive than Hoyts or Bowtechs and in alot pro shops and shoots these are the big three right now. It seems like some people would sooner hate an expensive high quality bow than admit its a nice bow, only because they cannot afford it, and then think whatever cheaper costing bow they got is the best because its all they can afford. I work with guys like you. You cant just say that its a nice bow, but I cant afford it or cant see spending that much money or the one I have works fine for me, without taking a dig at the guy that spent the big money to get something nice. What is it with all the Mathews haters on here?


----------



## jaybirdm

I bought the Reezun 6.5 and outfitted it with the: 
62# and 28DL
Harmonic Stabilizer added (I didn't get it when it first came out Bigest Difference)
S-Coil stabizer (short) 
Fuse Stealthshot (eliminates sting slap and any remaing vibration if any at this point)
Trophy Taker Shakey Hunter
Tru Glo extreme with TFO
Tru Peep
Gold Tip Pro hunter 5575 27 in
Grim Reaper 100 gr.
I lOVE mine. Dead in hand and no sound very, very accurate. Okay target sound.
Don't believe the hype try for yourself you will not be sorry.
Some people hate Mustang gt500's or Corvette,s or Fords or Chevys.


----------



## athomPT

Good review, thank you for sharing you personal opinion. Many feel their opinions are the golden rule and anyone else who is different is lying or a fan boy 

I can't wait to get one fully setup, I felt a significant difference in speed with the 6.5 at 60lbs as compared to 7.0 at 60lb. 

Thanks


----------



## Colorado_Dave

I have the Mathews Rezen 6.5 and like it alot. Some things I noted:

Louder than SQ2 (maybe ths was just because first shots were at indoor range?)
Top heavy - others noted this too
Easy to shoot accurately - some of my best shooting with this bow!
Hard to fit in regular Bow Cases!


----------



## oldhotowl

Good review!


----------



## bkmilw

*sweet rig*

AWESOME Bow!! Its been 6 yrs since Ive touched a bow due to broken wrist on draw arm. I shot hoyt,mathews bowtech,ross, mission to make sure I got what I was looking for. I thought some of the bow techs had worse draws and just as much vibration (wich is hardly ANY) if its set up correctly AND THATS THE KEY. This bow is insanely accurate,Ive robin hooded arrows at 50. DONT AIM AT THE SAME SPOT with this bow. It can shoot. If you want a fast awesome shooting bow check out the REEZEN use the sims modular system,2 in back and your stab in front,much better balance and no vibes! DONT be scared shoot one!:darkbeer:


----------



## Woolecox

I have been shooting my new Reezen 7.0 all most everyday now for over a month. I am shooting more accurately than ever in the last 30 years. 

It is also the fastest bow I have ever owned. My only issue with it is that it is so LOUD!!! Vibration is not an issue but noise is. I have already changed out the string suppressors (originals chewed up), had it re-tuned twice, put a Dead End suppressor on it and it is still very loud compared to my Bow Tech Tribute. Everything is in "spec".

I am afraid deer are going to jump the string come hunting season. On original setup, I had it fitted with a Matthews Downforce rest. Could never get it to shoot and that rest is now in my junk drawer. I put a Trophy Ridge Drop Zone on (like my other bows) and all is well. 

This bow shoots VERY well but sounds like a 22 rifle to me. For those of you who have experience with other bows; Are all Matthews this loud?


----------



## 1armarcher

i shot the reezen 6.5 against the am 32, drenalin, dxt, and marquise. i ended up buying the reezen b/c it was the one that I liked the most, not what someone else liked. There are different styles of bows w/ different draw cycles for a reason. different strokes for different folks


----------



## deerhunter11

woolcox somethings wrong bud,my 70 i just got is supper quiet,ive had a mathews every year since the legacy and this is the quietest ive ever had.have you had it checked out buy a shop?


----------



## tsgosnell

I just returned from the bow shop, shot the reezen and the 08 dxt, liked em both, I felt the top heaviness of the reezen also, not a real problem though. I bought the dxt, for me it was the right bow, finally time to retire my trusty fx2


----------

